# Walmart food plot seed sale



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

I was in walmart yesterday and just happened to swing by there hunting department and saw that they had some unbeatable sales on there food plot seeds. You could get any of Evolved habitats mix (provide, shot plot, clover and chicory, and there no till mix) all for 9 bucks, enough to do 1/4 acre...... you could get bio logic full draw. maximum, clover, and green patch for 8 bucks!! you could get the 20 lb bag of green patch for 12 bucks........ which i paid 6 bucks for the 10 lb bag........... they also had a bio logic mix that i havent seen before called hot spot for 9 bucks......... they also had some other off brand seed that i really didnt pay attention to for a very competitive price........ worth a look, if you guys are already planning ahead for next year, which i am............


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

I bought a few bags of the clover plus for next years use.


----------



## bjmad (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw that yesterday and was very tempted in buying the seed for next year. I planted clover plus a few weeks ago and it is coming up, especially the chicory. I might end up going back and spending some money. It will be cheaper than me going to the feed mill, believe it or not. The "generic brand" I think it was called hunters blend had like rye and oats and other things in it. I don't remember the price.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Were these on clearance or just on sale sale for the weekend?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Nearest Walmart to my house (20 minute drive, I made a special trip yesterday) didn't have any seed products. They did have Evolved Habitats deer mineral and other deer-candy goop, but no seed products, whether Evolved Habitats or Biologic.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

The Wal-mart in B.R. must of recieved their seed w/in the last two months cause evertime I'm in there I look. Couple years ago I got some in Dec. for like $4 a bag(clover plus) and I bought them all. At $8 a bag, it's still a better deal per acre than buying from anywhere else. All they had for the Biologic products were the full draw(annual) and clover plus(perenial)


----------



## bjmad (Oct 11, 2004)

In Escanaba they have everything. The Hunters Blend is 50 pounds and costs $12. It's oats, wheat and mammoth clover. The Biologic products were there as well. I think the Hunters Blend is made by Addiction? Not sure.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I was told once that shelf life on seed doesnt last long, I COULD BE WRONG, and to NOT buy seed from Kmart, Walmart, and big chain stores, because the seed just isnt as good. 

Is there any truth to that?? IF not those prices are great. 

Good Luck


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

When I purchased my seed from Wal-mart the last time, the seed sat in my garage for 8 months and it came up fine. They are in sealed bags but there might be a shelf life. I'll look on the bag tonight to see if it has a date or any info. on shelf life.


----------



## bjmad (Oct 11, 2004)

Hmmm.. Good point. I never thought about the shelf life. I have had seed for over twelve months and it came up fine. I guess i never thought about it.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

If they can make round up ready beans and corn....... i think they can make seeds that can sit on the shelf for years...........


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Check the test date for the seed on the bag. I just bought a bag of clover plus from the new Wal-Mart in Sandusky and the seed has a test date of May '05. Keep it sealed in a cool, dark and dry place and it will be fine until next year. I planted the clover plus with some WTI extreme on Saturday and I am hoping I can plant the ww, rye and oat field tonight. it is still real wet from the rain I got a week ago. I also threw in some Biologic Maximum around my tree stands.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I've had very good luck with clover and brassicas stored up to 2 years.


----------



## bde (Jun 22, 2004)

Your right check the date on the bag, If in doubt re-inocculate the seed . Inocculate is cheap. I spoke with a rep from a seed supplier and he said has planted seed 3 and 4 years old. I have planted some that was 2 years old and it came in great.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If properly stored seeds will last for years. Legumes will need to be reinnocualated with bacteria. Weed seed last for many years in way less than perfect conditions what makes you think designer seeds are not as hardy?


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Just looked at my bags. Tested May 05. Reinoculate after Oct. 06.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I stopped by the Bay City Wal-Mart. Nothing on clearance, but they had a good selection of seeds.


----------

